# Would you want your reality to match your FA fantasies?



## Tad (Jan 29, 2010)

A lot of people enjoy fantasies far more extreme than anything they would want in reality, while others fantasize more about what they would want in life. 

For you, which one is more generally the case when it comes to whatever FA related fantasies you may have?

ETA: poll is anonymous.


----------



## Durin (Jan 29, 2010)

One of my fantasies that I certainly don't want to see in reality is me gaining a lot of weight.

I inhabit the Low 260's and have hapily for several years now. But I do have these Feedee fantasies. I enjoy them but I wouldn't want to see them take shape in reality.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm not voting, just because I'd fall in between the two up there.

But I'd love some of my fantasies to become a reality. Some of them are best kept as fantasies. Some can be both, via role playing and all that.

Something I'd like to happen would be, for example, a threesome between me and two SSBBWs. It's possible, it's something that _is _a fantasy but could be a reality.

Something in between would be a fantasy of size or growth. I'm a feeder, I'm into inflation, so an illusion of growth would cater to that. Wearing tight clothes and saying that they fit just that morning? HALLO, I AM HAVE BONER FOR YOU.

But then there's things that I wouldn't want to be reality, and might be dangerous to role play. Extreme stuffing, for one. I accept that it's fantasy and that it's likely to stay that way, and I'm fine with that.

And it really doesn't take much to differentiate between the three categories. In general terms- what's possible; what can be satisfied with a bit of acting; and what's dangerous. I don't think it too unreasonable.

I do also think that fair's fair, and if she's willing to do anything like this for me, I damn well better be willing to do the same for her fantasies.


----------



## Melian (Jan 29, 2010)

Hm....yes and no.

I would love it if my husband gained a few hundred pounds, but he would hate it, and I'm sure that he would not be as healthy at that weight as he is now. If he somehow loved it and was in perfect health, then yeah, make it happen...but I just don't believe it would play out that way.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Jan 29, 2010)

I don't have any FA related fantasies. But my fantasies in general should really stay fantasy.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 29, 2010)

I would love for my fantasies to become a reality!
But to be honest, it is just general things. I think the biggest thing for me is occasionally who I have fantasies about being with.


----------



## Victim (Jan 31, 2010)

They already do match up pretty closely.


----------



## Gspoon (Feb 1, 2010)

I do sometimes wish that my fantasies became reality. I do like some inflation or extreme weight gain. But the fact is, is that I also love the human aspect of my real life fantasies.


But a lot of my fantasies should and will remain just that. I know that it will never happen when a girl I am with will gain so much weight that they start eating furniture and stuff.

I have real life fantasies that at times, are a million times better. Because sometimes in my fantasies, a girl can be like 5 thousand pounds and that gets me off. But IRL, if a 260lbs girl says "I am up to 265", like Beej said.

HALLO! I AM HAZ BONER 4 U!


Haha, anyway. So, I can't really vote on this. I wish I could but the fact is that I have fantasies that can and hopefully if I play my cards right will come to be. But there are those that will always remain fantasies just because they may be unhealthy, or even impossible.

And one more key factor for my fantasies, my fantasies only come true if the girl involved likes it too! So, if it is something we can both agree on and enjoy, I am on cloud nine.


----------



## DreamyInToronto (Feb 1, 2010)

I think I would like to fulfill most of my fantasies.... but will I get a chance to, that is the question. The problem for me I think, is finding a partner who is open-minded and non-judgmental and who I'd feel safe sharing my fantasies with and basically, who is on the same wave length as me. I dated a man years ago and when I finally got up the courage to tell him some of my fantasies, he thought I was depraved LOL but then my last boyfriend, I could really tell him anything (sexual fantasy or otherwise). 

Also, I have fulfilled a couple of fantasies that later, upon reflection, would have been better left as fantasies.

This is a great post Tad, great question. What about you? How do you feel about the whole fantasy vs. reality thing?


----------



## Paquito (Feb 1, 2010)

If my fantasies actually came to fruition, I'd never be a productive member of society. Not a good idea.


----------



## Tad (Feb 1, 2010)

Time to give my own answer, I suppose.

In short: No.

In long.....

First of all, I should mention that when I was still fairly young I worried that fantasizing about people I knew, or about myself in certain situations, could influence my behavior without me realizing it, so I decided to do all my fantasizing using made up characters and situations (OK, some of them will have some resemblance to myself or to real people, but they are still clearly someone different in my head). So obviously my fantasies could not become real in the specific.

But looking at the more general sense of my fantasies, the core themes of at least some of my fantasies could happen in my life (with varying degrees of disruption). However I'm generally a pretty moderate person, heck I even used the quote "Moderation in all things, including moderation" in my high school yearbook, which is not normally the most moderate time of one's life! Despite, or possibly because of that, my fantasies tend to feature a lack of moderation. In fact the key point for me in most of them is when the key character realizes their degree of immoderation....then carries on if not re-doubles what they do. Or to sum them up another way "Too much.....is just enough, or maybe just the beginning."

So to a large extent in my case the question is, would I want to give up my moderate approach to life? I think the most I could say is that at times I wish I was a person who was.....but I don't think it would really work for me.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm not capable of providing the level of care and attention my fantasy partner would be entitled to, so no. The kind of woman I fantasize about isn't willing to settle for less than she deserves or needs. Anyone with high self-worth would certainly find me well beneath her expectations. Kind of that old W.C.Fields Catch-22, "I would never belong to any club that would have me as a member." :doh:  That pretty well sums up why I'm retired from the relationship game. I finally realized I only want what I don't deserve (or can't keep).


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Feb 1, 2010)

the reason fantasies exist is because some part of us wants to see them come to pass, and become realities.

this said, i _totally_ wish my fantasies could become reality.
and this doesn't just involve FA-related things, either. this also applies to winning the lottery and getting to find voice-acting work for cartoons.


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 25, 2010)

Yeah I would love for my Fa fantasies to come true because it would involve me being ubber rich, and therefore able to live outside society in comfort.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm going to be honest that I would ideally like to see my FA fantasies to come true, but if it hurts the other person, then it's not worth it. So I'm not voting.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Feb 25, 2010)

I don't have any crazy fantasies... not that I know about.


----------



## zosimos (Feb 26, 2010)

For various reasons, many of my fantasies could never be fulfilled, given current limits to medical science, gravity, etc.... But of of my more reasonable fantasies - hell yeah I'd like to fulfill them! I suspect that in karmic terms, a strong unfulfilled fantasy follows us through incarnations until we gain the personal strength to realize it. A failure of courage in this respect might have dire consequences...

"The great moments in our life come when we gain the courage to rename our evil as what is best in us." - Neitzsche

"Our bodies are ours to use, and to use up." - Dan Savage


----------



## Donnybrook (Feb 27, 2010)

This is a great question, because so many FA's come into the realization that they are FA's _through _fantasy, through the distant desire for a beautiful fat man or woman who's way, way, way out of the realm of possibility for them. 

I've had so many fantasies in which I expressed my desire to be with, have sex with, or live my life with a fat partner that it would be hard to pick and choose which ones I'd want to be real and which I wouldn't care to experience in reality. Probably a good lot of them I'd want to keep in the closet. But I'm open to changing my mind one day. For example, there are just some things I haven't done yet with a fat partner that I'm just really looking forward to doing, once the right guy comes along. They are fantasies that are going to give me a lot of satisfaction if I get a chance to make them real.

That's life, you know. At one point (usually an earlier point) you have a dream about something and can't imagine how it could be real for you. Then over the years you get bold, and realize that that desire, whatever it is, is really strong. You never shook off those fat fantasies, they're a part of you. 

But, I'll tell you, one fantasy that I wish were true and real is the following:

Being fat brings no health problems. Being fat is actually really good for you. The fatter you are, the longer life you will live. Your blood pressure will be amazing. You'll have really low cholesterol and your blood sugar will at great levels, if you're fat. You won't suffer any back problems or respiratory problems. 

And another:

Everybody is fat!


----------



## Ravens-son (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm well aware that my fantasies often go far beyond the limits of biology and health and all that jazz. But honestly, who limits their fantasies to what's realistic? (that's rhetorical, I actually assume most people stay well within the guidelines of reality when fantasizing)

So my basic answer would be "Hell yes, I want reality to match my fantasies." But the caveat is that it needs to meet my fantasies completely. If my fantasy is me or my partner gaining an ungodly amount of weight, there also needs to be "no health issues" thrown in, because excessive sweating and labored breathing don't fit in with my fantasy.

If we're not allowing for the sudden appearance of magic or dramatic leaps in scientific technology, then I would still like to see my more mundane fantasies come true, such as hooking up with a fat woman who's happy at her size, doesn't worry about dieting and can share my love of food. And preferably one who enjoys my own extra pounds as well, though neither I nor she would have to fulfill any feeder/feedee roles. As hard to fulfull as that may be, it's still more realistic than my immobility fantasies.


----------



## bmann0413 (Mar 2, 2010)

Some of my fantasies deserve to be made reality! But others actually don't. So it's about what and what for me.


----------



## exile in thighville (Mar 2, 2010)

i think by definition everyone wants to attain their fantasy, if there were no consequences to the attainability. in our sphere there's a lot more reasons why something stays a fantasy than mere guilt or embarrassment.

if that means the 12,000 lb. marshmallow turns back into a 350 lb girl after sex then so be it.


----------



## jenboo (Mar 3, 2010)

exile in thighville said:


> _i think by definition everyone wants to attain their fantasy,_ if there were no consequences to the attainability. in our sphere there's a lot more reasons why something stays a fantasy than mere guilt or embarrassment.
> 
> if that means the 12,000 lb. marshmallow turns back into a 350 lb girl after sex then so be it.



i disagree. I have some fantasy's that i do not want to attain non dependent on consequences.


----------



## Ravens-son (Mar 3, 2010)

jenboo said:


> I have some fantasy's that i do not want to attain non dependent on consequences.



Interesting. Any particular reason?


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Mar 6, 2010)

Some of my fantasies should be made real; some should remain fantasies. I'm not going to tell you what those fantasies are though.


----------



## marlowegarp (Mar 6, 2010)

I would liken it to lying on the ocean, as the tide comes in. It feels great to be surrounded by water and the gentle pull of the sand, but total immersion would suck. I like it when life approximates fantasy and it is a caring lover indeed who is willing to make that happen for someone they care about. Also, it sounds odd but part of the appeal of fantasies is that they, well are fantasies. If real life resembled them to closely...I guess I'd find new ones, but it would diminish the magic a bit.


----------



## kioewen (Mar 7, 2010)

To the original question,



> Would you want your reality to match your FA fantasies?



the answer is "Yes." But I think few of us are deluded enough (or, let's say, lucky enough) to believe that one's fantasies can actually become reality.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 7, 2010)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> Some of my fantasies should be made real; some should remain fantasies. I'm not going to tell you what those fantasies are though.



You're no fun Emory


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 7, 2010)

*Y*ou may be pleasently surprized :happy: or get more than what you bargained for


----------



## That Guy You Met Once (Mar 8, 2010)

My fantasies are relatively mild - no inflation, morbid obesity, or facesitting- so yes.

I'm currently writing a story where a BBW runs a small polyamorous fetish club (5 people) out of her apartment. Admittedly, I got the idea for that by thinking of something I'd want to be a part of myself.

The ability to get together intimately with a small circle of friends who share my FAism would be awesome, but I know that (like in the story) it would probably take years of canvassing online to find people in my area willing to do that.

However, one of my other fantasies - finding a fat FFA who loves me - has already come true.


----------



## exile in thighville (Mar 8, 2010)

kioewen said:


> To the original question,
> 
> 
> 
> the answer is "Yes." But I think few of us are deluded enough (or, let's say, lucky enough) to believe that one's fantasies can actually become reality.



well with that attitude


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 8, 2010)

My fantasies became reality, nuff ced.


----------



## That Guy You Met Once (Mar 9, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> My fantasies became reality, nuff ced.



You can't just tease us like that then leave us hanging. Man rules say you must elaborate. ...As sexily as possible.


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 9, 2010)

Seventy-Seven said:


> You can't just tease us like that then leave us hanging. Man rules say you must elaborate. ...As sexily as possible.



Let's see....always wanted to have big girl sit in a chair and have it creak like crazy CHECK

Always wanted a girl to put on a few during the holiday season CHECK

Always wanted to have a girl eat until she's ready to burst CHECK

Always wanted to kiss in the rain again CHECK

Always wanted a relationship with a really sweet girl devoid of all the negative bullshit inhabiting most website patrons, has similar mutual interests in movies, music, etc and who could love me for who I am. CHECK


If you want your fantasies to become reality, then make them. Anythings possible in life


----------



## mithrandirjn (Mar 11, 2010)

It's a funny question, since I'm not always exactly sure what my FA fantasies really center around; they can be a bit scatter-brained at times.

That said, sometimes what seems very alluring and sexy/mysterious/desirable in fantasy doesn't translate well into reality. That doesn't even have to just apply to extreme stuff (e.g. extreme gaining fantasies, immobility, etc.) some people fantasize over, it can even just be finding a certain body type sexy in fantasy, and then not getting as excited over it in reality.


----------



## desertcheeseman (Mar 11, 2010)

Seventy-Seven said:


> My fantasies are relatively mild - no inflation, morbid obesity, or facesitting- so yes.
> 
> I'm currently writing a story where a BBW runs a small polyamorous fetish club (5 people) out of her apartment. Admittedly, I got the idea for that by thinking of something I'd want to be a part of myself.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I know exactly how you feel. My poly fantasy involves gathering together all my friends and everyone I've ever loved (and their current lovers, where applicable) into a huge house with lots of food so we all could have wild crazy sex and get plenty big and none of us would ever have to be alone anymore. But it's more likely I'll become a billionaire overnight and buy a huge house than get all these people, with their own lives and careers and particular hang-ups, to agree to something like that. But fantasies do have their place. When we look at them for what they are and not as a replacement for real life, they lend us insight into our own psyche, our own fetishes, and speak to our deepest needs when we cannot even admit them to ourselves. And they also turn us on when no one else is around


----------



## Nutty (Mar 13, 2010)

I fantasize realistic stuff like possible face-squashing and stuff. I find extreme things like tube feeding to be a sadistic and wrong (no offense to people who like that stuff).


----------



## drewedwards (Mar 15, 2010)

I have some pretty outlandish fantasies. But I also have a really amazing reality. I like both of them where they are.


----------



## MattB (Mar 15, 2010)

free2beme04 said:


> If my fantasies actually came to fruition, I'd never be a productive member of society. Not a good idea.



Ah, but this is one of my fantasies! See bolded quotes below...



disconnectedsmile said:


> the reason fantasies exist is because some part of us wants to see them come to pass, and become realities.
> 
> this said, i _totally_ wish my fantasies could become reality.
> and this doesn't just involve FA-related things, either. this also applies to *winning the lottery and getting to find voice-acting work for cartoons*.



It's not unusual to fantasize about the lottery, but good to see someone else who thinks that voice-acting on a cartoon would be the coolest thing ever. I'll even throw out my lifelong desire to be a Muppeteer as well! 



chicken legs said:


> Yeah I would love for my Fa fantasies to come true because it would involve me being *ubber rich, and therefore able to live outside society in comfort*.



This ties into my theory on why I haven't won the lottery, the universe knows I may never go outside again...except maybe for food...



drewedwards said:


> I have some pretty outlandish fantasies. But I also have a really amazing reality. I like both of them where they are.



I pretty much have everything I want in real life. What winning the lottery, or anything else that would let me retire would do, would only be giving me the opportunity to do every day what I get to do on weekends...Hang out with my SO, watch TV, and eat...:bow: There is an element of FA fantasy in there too...


----------



## drewedwards (Mar 15, 2010)

Heh. Well, most of my fantasties involve buxom girls. And I landed myself a busty,chubby,hottie who loves sex. I doubt I could ask for any more in reality.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Mar 20, 2010)

Yeah, i think im quite confortable in the middle. rapid weight gain isnt exactly possible, so thats a no brainer. however, orally pleasuring an ssbbw is quite possible, so that fantasy is more than welcome to cross into the realm of reality. i think it really depends on the fantasy.:happy:


----------



## drewedwards (Mar 21, 2010)

Yeah, I guess I've achieved some of my fantasies. I love large breasts and therefore have always wanted a really buxom girlfriend. I have that now. But I didn't go out of my way to date only large breasted women to make that happen. It just sort of worked out.


----------



## joswitch (Mar 21, 2010)

Tad said:


> A lot of people enjoy fantasies far more extreme than anything they would want in reality, while others fantasize more about what they would want in life.
> 
> For you, which one is more generally the case when it comes to whatever FA related fantasies you may have?
> 
> ETA: poll is anonymous.



Both.

It depends on the fantasy and the reality in question.

Some are actually biologically/physically impossible, so "no" to those.... 

Others are reasonable or can be played at/with in a GGG relationship...
And I've been lucky enough to make lots of those real. 
And hope to again. :blush:


----------



## Victim (Mar 21, 2010)

The best fantasy is being someone else's.


----------



## GluttonyCat (Apr 2, 2010)

I would definitely love to have my fantasies come true and I think they are relatively doable. To meet a beautiful FFA (she can be petite, slim, athletic, plump, or obese) who doesn't mind or even encourages me to eat in excess. I would have maybe 4 to 5 meals a day and stuffing myself past full. Realistically, this would probably make me gain a considerable amount of weight, but I personally do not mind how big I would get from my eating. If my girlfriend didn't mind or even grew to enjoy my gaining weight, I wouldn't mind how big she wanted me as long as she was happy with it.


----------



## Lamia (Apr 8, 2010)

Tad said:


> A lot of people enjoy fantasies far more extreme than anything they would want in reality, while others fantasize more about what they would want in life.
> 
> For you, which one is more generally the case when it comes to whatever FA related fantasies you may have?
> 
> ETA: poll is anonymous.



First of all, off topic I have thought for the past week that your avatar was the Pillsbury Dough Boy. I just noticed it wasn't tonight. :doh:

I think fantasies are best kept to ourselves. The reason being that fantasies give us something to yearn for and sometimes when it becomes reality you find it wasn't what you thought it would be. What then?

People rolling around having sex on a beach looks hot in the movies but the reality is sand in your crotch and scratchy sand scratching your back. BLAH!

So it's better to be in your comfy bed having sex and pretending to be on a beach.


----------



## joswitch (Apr 8, 2010)

Lamia said:


> First of all, off topic I have thought for the past week that your avatar was the Pillsbury Dough Boy. I just noticed it wasn't tonight. :doh:
> 
> I think fantasies are best kept to ourselves. The reason being that fantasies give us something to yearn for and *sometimes when it becomes reality you find it wasn't what you thought it would be.* What then?



Sometimes realising a fantasy is better than you ever imagined.  Just from my experience...  

but again, depends on *which* fantasy... sex on a beach? not one of mine... but, you never thought of packing a blanket or an inflatable mattress to do it on?


----------



## Lamia (Apr 9, 2010)

joswitch said:


> Sometimes realising a fantasy is better than you ever imagined.  Just from my experience...
> 
> but again, depends on *which* fantasy... sex on a beach? not one of mine... but, you never thought of packing a blanket or an inflatable mattress to do it on?



lol it's never been a fantasy of mine just throwing it out as a generic example. I'm a virgo and poster child for practical. I would have to plan out a fantasy until it took on the enormity of a broadway show.


----------



## balletguy (Apr 12, 2010)

I would love for my fantisies to come true especially if it has to do with me and a BBW in a tight fitting bathing suit


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Apr 24, 2010)

I would have to say no, I would not want to see my fantasies becoming a reality. Reasons:

1) Most of my fantasies have a defined terminus. Reality isn't compatible with sudden cessation.

2) For better or worse, as an FA I subscribe to the Feederism subgenre. As such, virtually all my fantasies focus highly on (over)eating, stuffing, feeding, forcefeeding... and as such, have definitive terminus points (for one thing, the fantasy continuing too long would probably be fatal).

3) For all my general non-concern for the "NPCs" in my life, and my sometimes callous insensitivity even towards the people who DO matter to me, I really care about certain people, and love interests are soundly in that latter category. In conjunction with #2 and with the consideration for their own real concerns, I would never want to subject them to my fantasies as they concern said people.

That said... if they develop a working Holodeck sometime soon... I am so learning to program that thing = P That is the only way I ever want to see my fantasies made real.


----------



## J_Underscore (Apr 25, 2010)

I actually know a girl who is litterally an FA fantasy (at least mine lol, she has the body of a goddess, shes confident and happy with herself, and she can throw her weight around), but not gonna happen cause she screwed up big time

Point is, I think that even if it would happen, it would be amazing at first but after a while it'll become the norm and not has exciting anymore. An FA fantasy is put on a pedestal and if it becomes reality it'll get old soon and then who knows


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Apr 26, 2010)

Lamia said:


> scratchy sand scratching your back.



Actually, I'd like that... slightly less likely to draw blood than fingernails...


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 26, 2010)

Victim said:


> The best fantasy is being someone else's.


To you perhaps. I am someone else's fantasy and would rather that become a reality but it probably won't happen.


----------



## Victim (Apr 28, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> To you perhaps. I am someone else's fantasy and would rather that become a reality but it probably won't happen.



Well, I've been living my FA fantasy for 20+ years now, I just hope I'm returning the favor.


----------



## joswitch (May 4, 2010)

J_JP_M said:


> *snip*
> 
> Point is, I think that even if it would happen, it would be amazing at first but after a while it'll become the norm and not has exciting anymore. An FA fantasy is put on a pedestal and if it becomes reality it'll get old soon and then who knows



Ah, nope, not in my experience... I had a LTR with a BBW gf that lasted 4 years and things never, ever got old... well, not for me anyhow...


----------



## Nutty (May 4, 2010)

I would be completley happy if I was able to live my fantasies.....for a time being. I fear that after i have achieved my life long fantasy, I will either try to go for something more fancifuly outlandish or I would not have a goal to strive for anymore. I am currently content as a FA at my college and still enjoy my fantasies being simply fantasies


----------



## exile in thighville (May 4, 2010)

J_JP_M said:


> but not gonna happen cause she screwed up big time



what on earth

is she serving a drug trafficking sentence


----------



## J_Underscore (May 4, 2010)

exile in thighville said:


> what on earth
> 
> is she serving a drug trafficking sentence



she screwed up our relationship


----------



## exile in thighville (May 4, 2010)

she sounds very irresponsible


----------



## J_Underscore (May 5, 2010)

exile in thighville said:


> she sounds very irresponsible



A Woman can have the body of a Goddess, but that doesn't mean shes a nice great well-rounded person


----------



## J_Underscore (May 5, 2010)

joswitch said:


> Ah, nope, not in my experience... I had a LTR with a BBW gf that lasted 4 years and things never, ever got old... well, not for me anyhow...



then you're a Lucky man lol


----------



## spiritangel (May 5, 2010)

MattB said:


> It's not unusual to fantasize about the lottery, but good to see someone else who thinks that voice-acting on a cartoon would be the coolest thing ever. I'll even throw out my lifelong desire to be a Muppeteer as well!
> 
> .



Have always wanted to be the voice of a cartoon character and omg to be a muppeteer ..................................wanders off into henson esque fantasyland


----------



## KHayes666 (May 7, 2010)

J_JP_M said:


> A Woman can have the body of a Goddess, but that doesn't mean shes a nice great well-rounded person



I wish I could quote this in every single forum I've ever known. Its the most truest statement I've ever heard.


----------



## msbard90 (May 7, 2010)

I've had FA fantasies about myself. I know it sounds conceited, but just keep reading. There are things that I would want done to myself, some of which are an utter fantasy (like becoming so fat I can't physically leave my room.... something I fantasize about but I wouldn't ever really want to happen). And there are some "fantasies" that are just a matter of time before they really happen. Like many other people have said, there's a line between what should stay strictly fantasy and what's actually doable. I would love for a guy or gal to fulfill my fantasies, but at the same time, I don't want them to go, "whats your fantasy, lets do it". I would want to act on such fantasies with a like-minded person, someone who I don't have to be like, "okay you're gonna (insert fantasy here).". I would enjoy it more if they had some idea on what to say and do instead of it being awkward, which I feel would be the case if I tried to act out on my "doable" fantasies.


----------



## Tad (May 7, 2010)

msbard90 said:


> I've had FA fantasies about myself. I know it sounds conceited, but just keep reading. There are things that I would want done to myself, some of which are an utter fantasy (like becoming so fat I can't physically leave my room.... something I fantasize about but I wouldn't ever really want to happen). And there are some "fantasies" that are just a matter of time before they really happen. Like many other people have said, there's a line between what should stay strictly fantasy and what's actually doable. I would love for a guy or gal to fulfill my fantasies, but at the same time, I don't want them to go, "whats your fantasy, lets do it". I would want to act on such fantasies with a like-minded person, someone who I don't have to be like, "okay you're gonna (insert fantasy here).". I would enjoy it more if they had some idea on what to say and do instead of it being awkward, which I feel would be the case if I tried to act out on my "doable" fantasies.



That actually says most of what I feel on this rather well, actually. 

Not conceited at all to have fantasies involving oneself, I think..... I've long said that in my mind there are three kinds of being an FA: like fat on people to whom you are sexually attracted, like fat on people to whom you are not sexually attracted (that is, you just think people look better, are nicer, or whatever when they are fat), and liking fat on oneself. (I call that last one being an "Auto-FA" but I don't think the term will ever take off)


----------



## CastingPearls (May 7, 2010)

Tad said:


> That actually says most of what I feel on this rather well, actually.
> 
> Not conceited at all to have fantasies involving oneself, I think..... I've long said that in my mind there are three kinds of being an FA: like fat on people to whom you are sexually attracted, like fat on people to whom you are not sexually attracted (that is, you just think people look better, are nicer, or whatever when they are fat), and liking fat on oneself. (I call that last one being an "Auto-FA" but I don't think the term will ever take off)


Then I'm 100% certain I'm a triple-threat. lol


----------



## msbard90 (May 7, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Then I'm 100% certain I'm a triple-threat. lol



Go get 'em, tiger!


----------



## Tad (May 7, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Then I'm 100% certain I'm a triple-threat. lol





Yes, of course you can be two or three of the kinds. Just that those things can be quite distinct too. There are certainly a fair number of us that pretty much just like fat, on whoever


----------



## Russ2d (May 12, 2010)

I would like my fantasies to become reality- all of them, ALL OF THEM.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 12, 2010)

Yup. Mine too.


----------



## MaxArden (May 12, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Yup. Mine too.



Totally Agreed


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 12, 2010)

Hurry up and work dream control techniques! Hurry the fuck up! lol


----------



## Victim (May 13, 2010)

Jon Blaze said:


> Hurry up and work dream control techniques! Hurry the fuck up! lol



You know the old trick of tying a ribbon to your finger so you won't forget something? Do that, and whenever you think of the ribbon, ask yourself 'am I dreaming?", read something, look away from it, and read it again. In a dream it won't say the same thing a 2nd time and you can control the dream.

This will work within two nights if you wear the ribbon both days and actually do the test EVERY time.


----------



## joswitch (May 13, 2010)

msbard90 said:


> I've had FA fantasies about myself. I know it sounds conceited, but just keep reading. There are things that I would want done to myself, some of which are an utter fantasy (like becoming so fat I can't physically leave my room.... something I fantasize about but I wouldn't ever really want to happen). And there are some "fantasies" that are just a matter of time before they really happen. Like many other people have said, there's a line between what should stay strictly fantasy and what's actually doable. I would love for a guy or gal to fulfill my fantasies, but at the same time, I don't want them to go, "whats your fantasy, lets do it". I would want to act on such fantasies with a like-minded person, someone who I don't have to be like, "okay you're gonna (insert fantasy here).". I would enjoy it more if they had some idea on what to say and do instead of it being awkward, which I feel would be the case if I tried to act out on my "doable" fantasies.



Oh, I getcha! 

This thread is now full of win btw!


----------



## balletguy (May 14, 2010)

After some thought I dont think so. I could not keep up with my fantasies


----------



## CastingPearls (May 14, 2010)

balletguy said:


> After some thought I dont think so. I could not keep up with my fantasies


Aim high, pal. Shoot for the stars. At least you'll reach the sky.


----------



## Fat Brian (May 14, 2010)

My fantasies are pretty boring so if they became a reality I don't foresee anyone getting hurt. Actually, I've told my wife all thats required is attendance and enthusiasm, we'll work out the rest from there.


----------



## nonpython (Jun 13, 2010)

My main fantasy involves a woman becoming a total slob, rolling in food, never bathing or cleaning herself in any way, being so lazy she goes to the bathroom on said food and eats it anyway, keeping raw meat in her ass until it rots, then eating it, never shaving and having food stuck in her bush, me getting chunks of rotten food in my mouth when I eat her out. So, no I do not want it to be real. But some parts, like the not shaving part I want to be real. :blush:


----------



## October (Aug 8, 2010)

Tad said:


> (I call that last one being an "Auto-FA" but I don't think the term will ever take off)



"Auto-FA", I love it! "Don't worry honey, you don't have to get fat. Just push this button and I'll go on Auto-FA mode." _Moves like a robot covered in adipose tissue_ "THERE.. NOW... I AM... SA.....TIS.....>>FIED"


----------



## MissCrissi (Aug 11, 2010)

Melian said:


> Hm....yes and no.
> 
> I would love it if my husband gained a few hundred pounds, but he would hate it, and I'm sure that he would not be as healthy at that weight as he is now. If he somehow loved it and was in perfect health, then yeah, make it happen...but I just don't believe it would play out that way.



I feel the exact same as Melian. Sure, I wouldn't mind if my fiancee put on a few hundred, but I don't know if he'd be happy and I'd much rather keep my fantasy a fantasy than have my fiancee live less than he would like for my desires, ya know?

Course...I don't mind sneaking him more helpings and feeding him fatty foods


----------



## landshark (Apr 6, 2016)

I pledged tonight to find an old thread and revive it and this one is perfect! 

So here is one fantasy I have: that my wife will either have a sudden "ah-HA" moment or gradually grow to love her body at her current weight. That she looked in the mirror and would say stuff to me like "damn you are a lucky man" and that she would confidently strut her stuff everywhere she went. That her confidence in herself translated into a more assertive and dominant partner (though not overbearing). 

My reality is I have a wife who wants to lose weight and is unhappy in her body. Which is heartbreaking because she has an incredible body. And even though I have my little fantasy that I wish was my reality I also recognize the importance of supporting her efforts. It's tough but vital. She knows I love her as she is, but she needs to love herself and she just won't so long as she deems she needs to improve herself or decide she enjoys the body she has. 

I realize this fantasy isn't as adventurous as some of the others here, but it is definitely something I daydream about. Her sitting me down and saying something to the effect of, "I think the way I view myself is changing and I think you need to know I no longer plan on losing weight and am perfectly comfortable with this decision." 

Don't get me wrong, I have some outlandish and adventurous fantasies too. But this one is ultimately the most powerful because it varies with it the element of possibility, even if it's a slim possibility.


----------



## Tad (Apr 6, 2016)

It is interesting. When I first created this thread my wife was at her lightest weight since before we’d gotten married (granted still a size 14/16), and her libido was pretty dormant. In fact it was right around then that I started making a concerted effort to get my mind off of sex, since all that was doing was leaving me feeling resentful when it seemed that no matter what I did, she wasn’t interested (rationally I knew that desire isn’t something you can will into existence, but when your desire is up and you get rebuffed the emotional/hormonal backlash is pretty hard to avoid -- I did my best to keep that strictly internal, but I knew that couldn’t be a good thing). While I’ve always had a broad range of fantasies from the fairly mundane to the more extreme, my day-in-day-out fantasies at the time would probably have been that she would gain some weight back and that her libido would return.

Well, since then she hit her heaviest ever (by a few pounds) this past year, and if she’s lost a bit since then she is still up around her heaviest, and she seems reasonably content overall (she’d like to be lighter, but not in a way that she is feeling a drive to do anything about it nor that is making her feel bad about her body). And then late last year she went off the hormonal birth control that she’d been on for years to control explosive ovarian cysts, and the cysts haven’t come back *knock on wood* but after a few months her libido suddenly did. It has been a bit of a shock to both of us, because this just hadn’t really been a major part of our life for a long time, but we certainly aren’t complaining!

So while I’m not any time soon going to experience coming of age in a space station where the low &#8216;gravity’ from its spin requires people to be very fat to provide the weight on their system that it needs to stay healthy, I would say that my more mundane fantasies have actually come true


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Apr 6, 2016)

I was lucky enough to live my fantasy of a guy gaining weight while with me. That was pretty much as deplorable and intense as mine went. (Oh, if only he would gain 60lbs - oh, he did!)

His body topped out naturally about 20 lbs below where my fantasy weight is, so I can still daydream at points...but it isn't really a fantasy.

Both of us are at stressful crossroads in our lives, so I have to say my fantasies in the past few years are less to do with my FAness than just wishing we had less stressors and more time to be intimate.

I think my only real fantasy left would be him teasing me with his weight more and being a bit cocky about it. 

(Just because I don't have a personal fantasy doesn't mean I don't enjoy reading, for example, other people's here or in the Dims library)


----------



## bigmac (Apr 7, 2016)

happily_married said:


> ...
> 
> My reality is I have a wife who *wants to lose weight and is unhappy in her body*. Which is heartbreaking because she has an incredible body. And even though I have my little fantasy that I wish was my reality I also recognize the importance of supporting her efforts. It's tough but vital. She knows I love her as she is, but she needs to love herself and she just won't so long as she deems she needs to improve herself or decide she enjoys the body she has.
> 
> ...



Been there. My wife was an increasingly unhappy SSBBW (522 lbs max). She opted for WLS (and subsequent reconstructive surgery). She's now a size 6 (375 lbs lost). In many ways she's happier (certainly more active). But there are lots of psychological, physiological, and social changes that all involved must work through.


----------



## landshark (Apr 7, 2016)

bigmac said:


> Been there. My wife was an increasingly unhappy SSBBW (522 lbs max). She opted for WLS (and subsequent reconstructive surgery). She's now a size 6 (375 lbs lost). In many ways she's happier (certainly more active). But there are lots of psychological, physiological, and social changes that all involved must work through.



No doubt. If she's healthier and happier (and there is a strong correlation between these two) then that's very important. As much as I enjoy my wife's weight it is far more important to me she achieve a weight and body she is happy in. 

Good for your wife for succeeding. A lot of people who do WLS continue to struggle. And best wishes to you and her as you both continue to work though those side effects.


----------



## loopytheone (Apr 8, 2016)

My FA fantasies mainly centre around weight gain, no matter what the size of the person is. In the real world though, it is rarely healthy/enjoyable/plausible to continue expanding indefinitely so no, I wouldn't want them to become reality. But no matter what your size and whether or not you've gained/lost/maintained weight, if you roleplay with tight clothes etc like you have gained weight, I'm gonna really, really like it. And to be honest, it is best for everyone that way.


----------



## bigmac (Apr 9, 2016)

happily_married said:


> No doubt. If she's healthier and happier (and there is a strong correlation between these two) then that's very important. As much as I enjoy my wife's weight it is far more important to me she achieve a weight and body she is happy in.
> 
> Good for your wife for succeeding. A lot of people who do WLS continue to struggle. And best wishes to you and her as you* both continue to work though those side effects*.



Now that I'm the fat one I'm the target "what is she doing with him" and "she could do better" comments. Not a good feeling.


----------



## landshark (Apr 9, 2016)

bigmac said:


> Now that I'm the fat one I'm the target "what is she doing with him" and "she could do better" comments. Not a good feeling.



Geez, I'm sorry to hear this. People always have to have something to say when a couple doesn't fit into a pre-set ideal. I'm not tall, 5'7" and I've had people suggest to me one of the reasons I like fat women is because I'm sort of a second tier specimen. Given I've dated a lot of women who fit society's mainstream ideal it sort of disarms this dialogue. But people will cling to it because in their mind there needs to be a reason a guy would wish to have a fat wife. There has to be an assumption that a woman like your wife has "settled" and could do better if she had chosen to. It's the only way people can reconcile these things. The thought of accepting people like what they like and that varies wildly from person to person is just too much to accept, I guess.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Apr 9, 2016)

Who SAYS these things?!? Who are you talking to that has the gall, the audacity to say such things? It's downright uncivil and insolent, even coming from someone close to you!

I mean, of course people have a right to think what they want; but who SAYS these things?


----------



## bigmac (Apr 9, 2016)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Who SAYS these things?!? Who are you talking to that has the gall, the audacity to say such things? It's downright uncivil and insolent, even coming from someone close to you!
> 
> I mean, of course people have a right to think what they want; but who SAYS these things?



They usually don't say things to the subject's face but word gets around.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Apr 9, 2016)

Interesting.


----------



## Blockierer (Apr 10, 2016)

bigmac said:


> They usually don't say things to the subject's face but word gets around.


I'm convinced they think: "Nice guy, he's married to a fat woman. He likes fat women, why not?"


----------



## landshark (Apr 10, 2016)

Blockierer said:


> I'm convinced they think: "Nice guy, he's married to a fat woman. He likes fat women, why not?"



Thankfully there really are a lot of people out there who think like this. It's easy to notice the negatives but a lot of people out there really do mind their own business or even notice and applaud a couple that breaks from the "ideal." I do think the culture is still very cynical of overweight people, and it is still very much acceptable to make fun of people based on weight. But there are still a lot of people who are pretty accepting of things outside of the mainstream. Fat shaming is real, but so too is acceptance and body positive messaging.


----------



## voluptuouslover (Apr 10, 2016)

Yep...I would say I would Love for my Fantasies to become reality! 

My Fantasy is for my Gorgeous wife to gain till 230-250 Lbs. for starters and really get into her own weight gain and then intentionally gain as we both watch as she passes 300 Lbs. while she teases me with her breathtaking figure.


----------



## bigmac (Apr 11, 2016)

Blockierer said:


> I'm convinced they think: "Nice guy, he's married to a fat woman. He likes fat women, why not?"



Yeah right. 

I'll give you a couple of examples from years ago regarding how these things actually work. When I was 18 I was living in the dorms at the University of Alberta. One night I was talking to and making out with a fat girl in the hall by my room. Things were going along nicely  until the guy who lived across the hall decided to "help" me by grabbing me by the shoulders, shaking me, asking if I knew what I was doing, and telling me I could do better. Obviously this destroyed the mood. My romantic interest ran off and refused to talk to me for the rest of the year.

Also, our floor had an end of the year party that included a tongue and cheek awards ceremony. I received the "Captain Ahab" award for "beaching the most whales." I accepted with my middle finger.


----------



## Tad (Apr 12, 2016)

College aged boys are pretty much the demographic with the highest level of being complete asses. Yes, there are complete asses amongst all genders, ages, and cultural groups -- but young men thrown in together and removed from much supervision consistently, over the ages, seem to compete for who can be the biggest ass. If the people you deal with on a regular basis still have that level of maturity, you have my sympathy.

I’m not disagreeing that people will somewhat judge couples based on whether one or the other &#8216;could have/should have done better’ or &#8216;stuck with their own kind’ or whatever other odd concepts about how the world should work they may be carrying around. Heck, there are still places where these judgements on some types of associations could lead to physical assault and even occasionally murder. 

On a personal level, my wife lost one friend of many years due to our marriage just breaking too many of the friend’s fixed beliefs about how the world should work, and I had some &#8216;you could do better’ pushback from friends and family, and real issues for a while with one friend. So I know that these things happen. But you know what? My wife’s mother had a rift with her family for a while because she married an eastern European who was somewhat swarthy (they had to elope). My wife’s mother’s mother had a rift with her family for a while because she married outside the german-immigrant community (they also eloped). If nobody was willing to ignore those stupid preconceptions, we’d still have a world where you didn’t dare have relationships outside your cultural/religious/etc. group. Heck, we could still let family or traditional match-makers pair us up based on family similarity and relationships, I suppose.

On a less preachy note, sure, if you come from a privileged group (say white collar, college educated, Caucasian male from a middle or upper class family), there is a lot of privilege that you get just from being part of that group, so risking alienation from that group can seem pretty costly &#8211; but there are literally billions of people without that privilege, many of who do not think that their life is terrible. I really think it unlikely that in this day and age you would be totally alienated from that group and somehow lose all privilege for having a fat partner, but even if you somehow, magically, did … it would not be the end of the world.


----------



## Blockierer (Apr 13, 2016)

bigmac said:


> Yeah right.
> 
> I'll give you a couple of examples from years ago regarding how these things actually work. When I was 18 I was living in the dorms at the University of Alberta. One night I was talking to and making out with a fat girl in the hall by my room. Things were going along nicely  until the guy who lived across the hall decided to "help" me by grabbing me by the shoulders, shaking me, asking if I knew what I was doing, and telling me I could do better. Obviously this destroyed the mood. My romantic interest ran off and refused to talk to me for the rest of the year.
> 
> Also, our floor had an end of the year party that included a tongue and cheek awards ceremony. I received the "Captain Ahab" award for "beaching the most whales." I accepted with my middle finger.



I remember a story when I was in my twenties and single. A friend of mine after he had got divorced started dating a women who was blessed with large breasts and a large booty, she was blond and blue-eyed, about 240 lbs in a 5'1" frame. I was jealous. Later on they married. Some rude people called she an elephant, when she was not present.
Whenever someone tried to talk with my friend about his chubby girl friend, he replied: "I like she". And the discussion was immediately finished. 
For me this was one of the best example how to handle with (possibly) rude comments.
We (F)FAs must not explain ourselves for the weight of ours friends. Like "normal" people we like the person.


----------



## Jestrothegreat (Jul 23, 2016)

Man I have about 3 or 4 fantasies but only want one or two to be reality, rubbing a girls stuffed belly as if she's pregnant. Also having a skinny wife gain a lot of weight the other fantasy is being really fat and my wife have a fat fetish, but I want that just fantasy


----------



## op user (Jul 25, 2016)

My fantasies are fairly general but what I understand is that details get in a way of a good fantasy turned into reality. A fantasy of dating an ultra large lady needs to be supported by considerable amount of money to serve her every need. 

So while fantasies are nice they run into reality.


----------



## wrenchboy (Oct 8, 2016)

The old saying is true. " Be careful of what you wish for you just might get it."
I have have had many fantasies that have come true. Some with fantastic consequences (I married a 100% monogamous ssbbw. ). And some with horrible outcomes, my first wife and I were swingers. Fun at first, multiple women in our bed, but she got pregnant from one guy. I shoot blanks. She did not hold up to her end of the things that we agreed on to include birth control and condoms. That is one of many reasons why she is an exwife.
Most people wish for a big lottery win. I kinda do and kinda don't. Living debt free in a beach house would be fun. But I love my job and really enjoy my alone time but I miss my wife when I am out on the road as an otr truck driver. 
My biggest ( no pun intended) fantasy is for my current wife to be happy with her size. I would love for her to gain. 300? 400? 500? 600? Where would it stop? Where would fantasy stop and reality start? What if obesity was healthier than being thin? That would mean that there would be more and more obese people than there are now. Great fun for a while but then extreme obesity would be the norm instead of the relative rarity. I apologize if I offend someone but, I would probably be less attracted to plus sized women if that were the case. No worries, I would love my wife no matter what her size is.
So some fantasies can and should be explored and some should remain just that, a fantasy .


----------



## adam (Jan 4, 2017)

Fairly simple. Yes. I would, but they can't be.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## extra_m13 (Jan 6, 2017)

truth be told. fantasies are a desire, a complete desire. a good place to be. i mean. i would love my fantasies to come true. a wife, happily gaining and perfectly healthy. that is a complete fantasy. would love that to be true.


----------



## TwoSwords (Jan 28, 2017)

Some fantasies would, I think, be good to have in real life. Other fantasies of mine are so ridiculous that, even if they were real, they'd be highly-impractical.


----------



## adam (Jan 28, 2017)

Is it ridiculous to want a bbw to sit on my chest for 6 hours a day every day while she eats her meals, so that she grows into a ssbbw?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------

